# Is Canon MF-3240 Laser All-in-One Printer Mac Compatible?



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

Staples say that it is *NOT* Mac compatible and Best Buy say that *it is* Mac compatible. Does anyone have experience with this printer?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Canon's Specifications 
sez. Windows only.


----------

